# FA Breaks Top 1,000 Sites in the U.S.A.!



## Dragoneer (Jan 15, 2008)

I hadn't checked FA's Alexa statistics in a while, and did today to much surprise! Fur Affinity broke the 1,000 most traffick'd sites in the U.S. Nice surprise, especially since FA is just hitting its third year anniversary! Go Fender, go Fender! It's your birthday! Go Fender!

But seriously, Finland, what's going on? And France, I'm... just... dissapointed in you.

*Furaffinity.net traffic rank in other countries (January 15, '08 Stats):  *
Finland: 635
Costa Rica: 678
Canada: 738
-- *United States: 930* --
Mexico: 1,093
Puerto Rico: 1,285
Croatia: 2,400
Venezuela: 2,485
Thailand: 2,587
Argentina: 2,731
Malaysia: 2,944
Singapore: 3,050
Taiwan: 3,319
United Kingdom: 4,004
Germany: 4,113
Hungary: 4,646
China: 4,896
Philippines: 5,448
Poland: 5,814
Japan: 6,301
Chile: 6,965
Brazil: 7,647
Russia: 9,304
Czech Republic: 10,613
France: 14,504


----------



## Jakal (Jan 15, 2008)

that's something to celebrate about! *busts out champagne*


----------



## whitedingo (Jan 15, 2008)

Funny I was just on that site and was going to post the stasts page here
Great minds Hmmm
Oh and australia dosn't even rate


----------



## yak (Jan 15, 2008)

1k get


----------



## SchrÃ¶dinger (Jan 15, 2008)

Cheers. o/


----------



## Magica (Jan 15, 2008)

Is this due to the trolls trying to DDOS the site, though, or just the fanbase in general?


----------



## Bokracroc (Jan 15, 2008)

whitedingo said:
			
		

> Funny I was just on that site and was going to post the stasts page here
> Great minds Hmmm
> Oh and australia dosn't even rate


Dude, anyone that has a decent connection in Australia (Telstra and other shitty ISP's with <5gb caps don't count) is smart enough not to touch Alexa.


----------



## Dragoneer (Jan 15, 2008)

DragonMagica said:
			
		

> Is this due to the trolls trying to DDOS the site, though, or just the fanbase in general?


Just the fanbase. I mean, FA got big enough to attract Google's attention back in December, so... we're getting up there.  A DDOS would not have greatly affected the stats for the U.S. based access because most of the traffic came from overseas.

. . .

Maybe that explains Finland.

. . .

It's a conspiracy. I knew it all along.


----------



## Dragoneer (Jan 15, 2008)

whitedingo said:
			
		

> Funny I was just on that site and was going to post the stasts page here


And more than anybody, you're one of the main people responsible for making the 1K Get happen.  Rock on!


----------



## Oni (Jan 15, 2008)

Congratulations! *makes everyfur dress up and dance*


----------



## Ceceil Felias (Jan 15, 2008)

FA's pretty popular in Canada, eh?

Nevertheless, not bad, not bad at all. I suppose I should set up something on Alexa myself when I get Clever Pun rolling to any degree.

Oh, and I'm not dancing, just because you tried to make me to, Oni. ;P


----------



## Paul Revere (Jan 15, 2008)

top 1000, wow :shock:



			
				Preyfar said:
			
		

> It's a conspiracy. I knew it all along.



gotta quote it.


----------



## Kyoujin (Jan 16, 2008)

Yaay, go us! ;] Soon we will be taking over the world!


----------



## Bokracroc (Jan 16, 2008)

Ceceil Felias said:
			
		

> FA's pretty popular in Canada, eh?



Canadians have Internet access?!?
Next thing you'll be saying is that New Zealanders do!


----------



## Renton Whitetail (Jan 28, 2008)

That's so cool. 8) Thanks for sharing, Preyfar. :wink:


----------



## foxystallion (Mar 20, 2008)

Bravo!  I fearlessly predict rapid further growth; the Federalies are wrecking the economy with ever accelerating inflation, and inexpensive entertainment booms in hard times. Onward and upward!!  Furrys forever!!!
PS: Thank you very much for the space monkey dark gray background!  The default white was uncomfortably bright for me, especially at night.  Any chance you could make the reply entry box background gray, too? :love: FA


----------



## TheGreatCrusader (Mar 20, 2008)

http://www.google.com/trends?q=Fur+Affinity&ctab=0&geo=all&date=all&sort=0

And they say that the west coast doesn't have as many furries as elsewhere. Bah.


----------



## Rhainor (Mar 20, 2008)

TheGreatCrusader said:
			
		

> http://www.google.com/trends?q=Fur+Affinity&ctab=0&geo=all&date=all&sort=0
> 
> And they say that the west coast doesn't have as many furries as elsewhere. Bah.



Compare the cities on that list with the map on the Internet Furry Proximity Locator:
http://ifpl.cattech.org/


----------



## Grimfang (Mar 20, 2008)

Haha, awesome! I knew Finland kicked ass for more than just being a metal powerhouse! m/

So... is 'furry' going to become a pretty mainstream thing within years? A lot more people know about it at this point, and it seems to be getting more popular.. within plenty of scrutiny and scratching head reactions as well. :3


----------



## kamunt (Mar 21, 2008)

I don't know...I think it would be awesome if furry could become mainstream. I've actually envisioned this scenario before, but unfortunately, I saw in this vision furry getting raped and milked. u_u; Animation companies were trying to effectively "buy" all the best and most respected artists, Disney cranks a batch in their shorts, claiming "We've been doing this for years," all the young emos start to like furry because it's so hip and different and alternative (incidentally, the indie scene pounces on us, as well, which I suppose isn't all that bad), the longtime furries get disgruntled over the fact that so many *more* n00bs populate their ranks than ever before, the artists who "sell out" are most oftenly shunned by the rest of the "true" community, AnthroCon, FurCon, FA:U, MFF, etc. see record explosions in attendance rates, /b/ grows unstable now that it's "no longer lulzy to bash furfags," Hollywood also jumps on the huge hard-on that is the popularity of furry, furry becomes appealing to people of all ages but parental protest groups also begin to form, claiming that "furry is a poor substitute for beastiality," etc. etc. etc. etc...

...I think too hard. P.S. YAAAY FOR THE FURRY TAKEOVER!!!!!!1111 :mrgreen:


----------



## sateva9822 (Mar 21, 2008)

Kyoujin said:
			
		

> <------




Yay for FA!! 

On a side note.. *clips Kyoujins nip*


----------



## foxystallion (Mar 21, 2008)

Dear Kamunt,
Amazingly foresightful!  I hate to say it, but I think that you are 100% right. Even the part about a substitute for bestiality.  I wonder when fanatics will preach that all furrys go to hell...


----------



## uncia (Mar 21, 2008)

foxystallion said:
			
		

> I wonder when fanatics will preach that all furrys go to hell...


*rofl* Some things never change, eh?
Been on the receiving end of such trends back in the 70s/80s RPG-side. Didn't get an additional +1 to damnation rolls for having various anthro PCs/NPCs, alas. -v-

(Nice one, btw, kamunt )

d. ^^


----------



## balt-lightning (Mar 22, 2008)

I think this is rather embarrassing to know..


----------



## foxystallion (Mar 23, 2008)

uncia said:
			
		

> foxystallion said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good to hear from you again!  I've got to do a search for your posts, if that is still possible.


----------



## uncia (Mar 23, 2008)

foxystallion said:
			
		

> Good to hear from you again!


Hanging around for "unfinished business".



			
				foxystallion said:
			
		

> I've got to do a search for your posts, if that is still possible.


Over /here/ it is; and it now works quickly, too. ^^
_(Search can't combine results for the old nick, however ;> )_


----------



## Megan (Mar 24, 2008)

Whoa...europe kicks ass. I didn't know it had so mush triffic in europe. Go us!


----------



## Gullible (Mar 24, 2008)

Most furs are geeks, and therefore are more likely to have Alexa installed.


----------



## DARKWOLFE (Mar 25, 2008)

Congratulations  it,s great to know FA is doing so well hope it just keeps getting better and better


----------



## foxystallion (Mar 25, 2008)

uncia said:
			
		

> foxystallion said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I've found a wealth of useful, interesting, and sometimes disturbing information,  Thank you very much!


----------



## Otava Panthar (Jul 4, 2008)

Late from the party? I think not (except perhaps now http://www.alexa.com/data/details/traffic_details/Furaffinity.net)!
I just can't resist to post here, espcially since I'm from Finland. 

But I guess there are just many good reason why we Finns have been browings FA so much. Most biggest reasn must the true fact that we have a quite accesbility to internet and people around here haven't considered FA to be "bannable".
And other reason could be that there some "underground" fan-bases here too. So I just guess people around are quite open minded. *shrugs*
Umm, can't think of any other good reason. =)

But still, wow.

"Finland, oh Finland!" Just like Conan 'O' Brien sang.


----------



## jd345 (Jul 4, 2008)

we're famous in Finland?


----------



## Eustache (Jul 5, 2008)

Ha ha, we don't have many furs in France.

People in France don't even begin to imagine that there exist things such as furries, vegans and wiccans !


----------



## ExTo (Jul 5, 2008)

Looks like we Canadians are pretty interested as well, haha...

Costa Rica? Honestly I don't get that one. Interesting FA scores as high over there.


----------



## mammagamma (Jul 5, 2008)

go canadia!


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Jul 5, 2008)

Wow! MÃ©xico is the third highest! That's really quite a surprise! 
I'd never would have imagine!


----------



## Le_DÃ©mon_Sans_Visage (Jul 6, 2008)

Eustache said:


> Ha ha, we don't have many furs in France.
> 
> People in France don't even begin to imagine that there exist things such as furries, vegans and wiccans !




What about that Orangina commercial?


----------



## Kattywampus (Jul 6, 2008)

Uh-oh.. guys you remember what happened when the anime fandom went mainstream..
lawl.


----------



## StfN (Jul 6, 2008)

Hmm... seems it's gone down again and is now closer to 2000 than to 1000... =/

But hey look, my country is now in there too, and actually just after the US. Didn't know I browsed the site THAT much. =p
And it appears we have a new winner, too... Strange.

South Africa 1,439
Finland	 1,778
Canada	 1,958
United States 1,988
Austria	 2,630
Mexico	 2,718
Australia	 4,105
Thailand	 4,245
Taiwan	 4,649
Venezuela	 6,144
United Kingdom	 6,507
Malaysia	 7,479
Russia	 7,533
Argentina	 8,170
Greece	 8,618
Poland	 8,795
Denmark	 9,316
China		11,084
Germany	12,634
Italy		13,813
Spain		13,845
Brazil		14,906
Japan		15,010
Netherlands	16,743
France	27,921


----------



## eternal_flare (Jul 6, 2008)

StfN said:


> Hmm... seems it's gone down again and is now closer to 2000 than to 1000... =/
> 
> But hey look, my country is now in there too, and actually just after the US. Didn't know I browsed the site THAT much. =p
> And it appears we have a new winner, too... Strange.
> ...



WTF, why is my country there?


----------



## Seiniyta (Jul 6, 2008)

No Belgium?  that makes me sad, we're probaly too busy splitting up the country to visit FA.


----------



## Otava Panthar (Jul 6, 2008)

Seiniyta said:


> No Belgium?  that makes me sad, we're probaly too busy splitting up the country to visit FA.



_I really doubt this, since most of the countries is listed on Alextas page. There could a possibility that this site just haven't been able to count any Belgium visit there, which could mean that internet providers over there just don't allow "net monitoring". This is just what I suspect.
_


----------



## muddypaws (Jul 7, 2008)

Cool!


----------



## Gami Cross (Jul 7, 2008)

We lika da porns, no? ^_^


----------



## Stormdragon Blue (Jul 7, 2008)

StfN said:


> South Africa 1,439
> Finland     1,778
> Canada     1,958
> United States 1,988
> ...



Wow, far more then I expected  Where are all them Dutch furs at!


----------



## TheGreatCrusader (Jul 7, 2008)

eternal_flare said:


> WTF, why is my country there?


Stop fapping and visiting FA and watch it go down a few thousand places.


----------



## eternal_flare (Jul 7, 2008)

TheGreatCrusader said:


> Stop fapping and visiting FA and watch it go down a few thousand places.



lol I feel accused of that traffic record now...


----------



## THEO1 (Jul 7, 2008)

it certainly seems that furry is getting more acceptable and popular  



kamunt said:


> I don't know...I think it would be awesome if furry could become mainstream. I've actually envisioned this scenario before, but unfortunately, I saw in this vision furry getting raped and milked.



sadly its quite possible... in fact quite probable that this will happen ^ and thats depressing. we can always hope though right?




Bokracroc said:


> Canadians have Internet access?!?
> Next thing you'll be saying is that New Zealanders do!



and finally... as a Canadian id take offense to this.... if it wasn't so damned funny  ...

jokes and comments like that always make me smile :mrgreen:


----------



## LonelyFox (Jul 7, 2008)

wouldnt it be hilarious if it was in top ten or even #1 site?

people would be like ZOMGWTF is this?! hentai animal porn ZOMG!!

thatl shut em up


----------



## Aurali (Jul 7, 2008)

LonelyFox said:


> wouldnt it be hilarious if it was in top ten or even #1 site?



Not a chance.



This information is collected using any version of Alexa's addon..

http://www.alexa.com/site/download

<..< >.> if you get it. you make the site go up o.o;


----------



## eternal_flare (Jul 8, 2008)

I never know, there's that kind of add-on.


----------



## Kisu (Jul 9, 2008)

Lol are these stats for real. I know finland is webaholic country but haha xD


----------



## XoPp (Jul 9, 2008)

i didn't know finland has many other furries than me 
well i knew there's some but i thought it's very rare.


----------



## bane233 (Jul 9, 2008)

sweet!


----------



## Houshou (Jul 9, 2008)

I love adding more points to that list from Japan.


----------



## MrEvers (Jul 9, 2008)

Update:

Iceland 259
South Africa 1,401
Finland 1,677
Canada 1,818
United States 1,857
Austria 2,351
Mexico 2,630
Australia 4,127
Thailand 4,242
Kazakhstan 4,477
Taiwan 4,667
United Kingdom 5,570
Venezuela 6,439
Russia 7,318
Poland 8,224
Argentina 8,266
Greece 8,397
China 10,254
Germany 12,052
Italy 12,909
Spain 14,125
Japan 14,301
Brazil 14,461
Netherlands 20,644
France 26,278

 oh my, Iceland; I've been saving money for a holiday there for some time now, must be fate. Still no Belgium in the list though


----------



## ExTo (Jul 9, 2008)

Waoh waoh waoh waoh waooooooooooooooooooooh -

Iceland totally popped out of nowhere. The heck? Has somebody there set up a bot to get on FA, or was it mentionned on national TV, or something?


----------



## Aurali (Jul 9, 2008)

Iceland only has 25 Internet users.. so it's quite easy to see why FA is in the top 1000


----------



## pheonix (Jul 12, 2008)

And day by day more of us pop up into the world. Yeah for FA.


----------



## Eustache (Jul 12, 2008)

Le_DÃ©mon_Sans_Visage said:


> What about that Orangina commercial?



People in France will occasionally see mascots and furry characters, and would never, ever imagine that there exists an associated fandom. If they knew, it would outright trigger anxious debates on perversion, immaturity, futility and protection of minors


----------



## uncia (Jul 12, 2008)

Eli said:


> Iceland only has 25 Internet users..


*rofl* (only 15% ahead of the US on old stats)

Iceland at least makes more sense than the previous glitch with PerÃº, where I was hard pressed to find more than a handful of FA community members on an IP basis.
Alexa figures generally need to be taken with a pinch of salt, even allowing for the changes in their computation methods. On a country-by-country basis even more so.


----------



## Strawkitty (Jul 12, 2008)

No idea what's going on here though I'm highly amused by the statistics. Even if they can be somewhat inaccurate.

Still on top of the list too(South Africa is probably cheating anyhow... I mean where were they in january?). =P


----------



## sillydraco (Jul 30, 2008)

*eats france*


----------



## xansteel (Aug 6, 2008)

WOOT awesome. ^.^

Xan Steel


----------



## Charlie_Kitsune (Aug 6, 2008)

*Poland: 5,814 *X3 I guess it's ain't so bad?


----------



## Mikael Grizzly (Aug 6, 2008)

I guess that makes it pretty non-notable.


----------



## Vesuro (Aug 6, 2008)

United Kingdom 4,004?! Embarassing!


----------



## Houshou (Aug 6, 2008)

So wait...thats the Rankings List?! I thought those were how many 'hits' the site was getting....

I feel dumb...


----------



## Diti (Aug 6, 2008)

Dragoneer said:


> And France, I'm... just... dissapointed in you.
> [...]
> France: 14,504


D=

Furries are almost unknown here...


----------



## Zorro101 (Aug 6, 2008)

YA COSTA RICA!!! Woot woot


----------



## Xaerun (Aug 7, 2008)

Struth, wher's the 'Strailya 'n this, mate?

(Goodness, where is Australia in this fine list, my friend?)


----------



## krado (Aug 8, 2008)

Yay. Singapore had fallen off the list. <_<


----------



## Strawkitty (Sep 23, 2008)

We're still hanging on top. (not that any cares or checks this thread anymore  )

Furaffinity.net traffic rank in other countries: 
Finland 517
Kazakhstan 686
Canada 1,816
United States 2,480
Austria 2,591
United Kingdom 2,719

Albeit this has me worried.  3,7%!?

Furaffinity.net users come from these countries: 
United States 51.4%
United Kingdom 7.4%
Canada 6.1%
Japan 4.7%
Finland 3.7%


----------



## Azure (Sep 23, 2008)

ShadowKnuckles said:


> Struth, wher's the 'Strailya 'n this, mate?
> 
> (Goodness, where is Australia in this fine list, my friend?)


That's sexy...


----------



## Mr Fox (Sep 23, 2008)

Strawkitty said:


> We're still hanging on top. (not that any cares or checks this thread anymore  )
> 
> Furaffinity.net traffic rank in other countries:
> Finland 517
> ...


 
Oh good... Britains normal then


----------



## Ansuru (Sep 23, 2008)

foxystallion said:


> Dear Kamunt,
> Amazingly foresightful!  I hate to say it, but I think that you are 100% right. Even the part about a substitute for bestiality.  I wonder when fanatics will preach that all furrys go to hell...



All furries go to hell.


Don't worry; what they don't tell you is that the coup dâ€™Ã©tat against the Creator actually succeeded, and he now leads a guerrilla revolutionary movement in absentia from Below. Horribly disfigured by the failed attempt to assassinate him with a nuclear bomb, he now has a permanent sunburn, transdermal bone shards lodged in his skull, and must lean on a pitchfork for support, but he's hard at work subverting the propaganda from the Evil One Above to take back your soul and deliver it to a proper Paradise instead of an insipid pastel existence of harps, fluffy clouds, and androgynous angelic servants.

This is what happens when you let a bureaucracy get too large...replace the head man and nobody notices what's going on until it's too late to survive Big Brother long enough to warn ever-*zzzzt*CRACK*pop**sizzle*


-->Transmission terminated by outside source.<--


----------



## Armaetus (Sep 27, 2008)

So what are the stats 8 months later?


----------

